# Do you struggle with finding good help?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> With more workers turning to the trades as a way to make an honest living, it shouldn’t be so hard to find good help. And yet it’s a problem many contractors face; finding reliable, productive workers to fill crews is getting harder and harder. The best workers in the field have their pick of jobs, while others are left to whoever is still looking. It’s a phenomenon that, on the surface, makes no sense – yet, it’s a real problem. *It’s Hard to Find Good Help These Days*


Do you struggle with finding good help?

What tips do you have for overcoming this?


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Yep Crick its a problem nation wide, lotsa cracker Jacks, see when I was knee high to a hubcap I heard the term Jack of all trades, now its just cracker Jacks,


How bout you the people you work with know their stuff?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I've solved this problem by charging sky high prices and paying well.


It's just that easy. Jk I'm stressed but at least we're making money.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Shelwyn said:


> I've solved this problem by charging sky high prices and paying well.
> 
> 
> I really like that idea. With the abundance of work now, everybody's raised their prices just to keep the help they have. We've recently added full benefits and we didn't lower the pay rates to do it (piece work or hourly).Keep in mind we're pretty much all residential drywall. We pay 95% of the employees premium with a $1000 deductible.
> "No bites yet!"


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

lnidrywall said:


> Shelwyn said:
> 
> 
> > I've solved this problem by charging sky high prices and paying well.
> ...


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Shelwyn said:


> I cut off all benefits and put it all into raw pay. The monkeys love a bigger number.



I understand it's pretty much all about the money. We're trying to find what seems to be the small number of skilled people that want the money and some form of commitment from their employer. Everybody's
situation is different but if all that is keeping our people with us is money, I suppose everything's okay until someone offers them more money. I guess it's all about whatever works for you and your people.:thumbup:


----------



## Mlozano (Mar 12, 2019)

I have bin struggling to find some good help lately if u any one is from Los Angeles County area and no some one you can reefer me to please have him email me [email protected]


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently Show more>>>


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently Click here>>>


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently 301 Moved Permanently>>>


----------



## marky936 (Jul 11, 2019)

I just opened my own business and boy is this accurate


----------

